# Sagitta 30



## BFL (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a Sagitta 30 (mid-60's Danish double-ended sloop) as a project boat, but preferably in sailing condition. Is anyone aware of one that might be for sale?

Dave


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

Dave,

I can't point you to one, but I had to comment that the Sagitta 30 was my first ride on a keel boat - out of Marina Del Rey, CA... ages ago.

Prior to that, the Penguin class dinghy.

Good luck with your search - pretty boats.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Where are you? The only one I've seen listed in North America recently was at Norpac in San Francisco but it's listed as sold. Pretty good looking boat.
Norpac Yacht & Ship Brokerage (Richmond, CA)


----------



## BFL (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm about as far from salt water as is possible in Canada - Saskatchewan. Before anyone starts laughing too hard, we do have a pretty active sailing community here out of Lake Diefenbaker.
I had seen the listing at Norpac while the boat was still for sale, but I dawdled too long.

Dave


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

*sagitta 30*

I just purchased the sagitta 30 listed by nor-pac yacht brokers in Richmond
CA.
Not a well known boat here in the U.S., built like a commercial tug and sails like a dream, fast in light air, high aspect ratio mast.
Just put her on the hard in Napa. She doesn't need a lot of work, but, I am planning on sailing her around a bit, so, I am adding some equipment.
Way under-valued for what this boat will do and quality of construction.
good luck in your search.
surfer1


----------



## YARDPRO (Aug 3, 2009)

i know this is an old post, but i have a sagitta 30 hull number 26...that i would sell.

it is in pretty good condition.. one small soft spot on the port deck forward of the cabin..
i have the original sail, and all woodwork is original.

sails are in OK shape, and the 2qm15 yanmar is in ok condition. During the summer it fires right up, but struggles when it gets cold as there is no glow plug.

we just replaced the original stern tube with a new fiberglass tube. it has new stuffing box and cutless bearing as well. just rebuilt the motor mount beds and installed new motor mounts.

we also just painted the bottom.

the boat sails wonderful and really handles high wind and rough weather VERY well...

we are selling because we want something that is not a double ender with more cabin space... also the boat rocks side to side really bad at anchor... since we take weekend trips a lot, it makes it really hard to sleep. but once we get moving, man is it sweet.


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

where are you located? I am prepping my sagitta for a trip across the Atlantic and then to Germany/Denmark; the boat has a following there and it business/adventure proposition
surfer1
email [email protected]


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

Oh yea, my other boat was an endeavour 32; which was nice and sailed to windward well good interior; however not even close to the sagitta as a pocket cruiser in blustery conditions


----------



## YARDPRO (Aug 3, 2009)

so you really like the sagitta better?

we were thinking about selling our boat to upgrade to something newer, like a pearson, morgan, etc..

to get roller furling, self tailing winches, new sails, etc... would be about 10K..
we thought about putting that money into another boat instead f this one.

the biggest problem i have is that the boat rocks so bad at anchor...


----------



## BFL (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't been checking posts for the last while - sailing season has been over for weeks (its -20C today). I might be interested in the spring. Where are you located?


----------



## YARDPRO (Aug 3, 2009)

i am on the east coast, morehead city NC,


----------



## BFL (Apr 6, 2010)

That's further than I had hoped, but not out of the question for the right boat.


----------



## rreney (Mar 15, 2010)

I own a Sagitta 30 hull # 5. 
It is in San Francisco. 
Newer Yanmar 27 hp diesel. Full batten main. Pro Furl. Newer interior cushions.
A great sailboat. 
Definitely built for the North Sea.
If interested in buying please reply.

Bob


----------



## BFL (Apr 6, 2010)

West coast is certainly closer. As I indicated earlier, I'd given up looking until spring ("on the hard" takes on a whole new meaning at near arctic temps). However I might be interested for the right boat at the right price.


----------



## BFL (Apr 6, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## carlosspain (Jan 21, 2012)

I am owner of the number 40, I am prof sailor and circumnavigated her in 93 and can say she is a great sailboat seaworthy and well built....first fiberglass sailboat arrived to Iceland in 1967 by a canadian....lots of history inside. I would love to contact to other owners....thanks


----------



## lazystar (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi everyone!
It looks like this post is pretty old…..but I am looking to purchase a Sagitta 30. Preferably on the West Coast. And I'm not scared of a good project boat!
thanks,
Jonny


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

There is one on flea bay right now but it is in MA.
30&apos; Sagitta 1964 Royal Danish Yacht Full Keel Sailboat Hull 4 of 40 Original | eBay

Volvo engine (-).


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

CalebD said:


> There is one on flea bay right now but it is in MA.
> 30&apos; Sagitta 1964 Royal Danish Yacht Full Keel Sailboat Hull 4 of 40 Original | eBay
> 
> Volvo engine (-).


Bit of a project as well.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Here you go.

30'fiberglass sloop


----------



## shannonp (Mar 16, 2014)

My family owned a 30' Sagitta named Helena when i was a kid. We sailed around San Diego and up to SF and back. It was a sweet boat and i'd be curious if anyone knows if it's still afloat and where she ended up. My dad remembers selling her out of Ventura Harbor in the late 70's.


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

That is probably hull #3 which stayed in Oxnard for years and then was sailed to the SF bay area; I purchase her three years ago and brought her to Texas for a complete refit, and then she will be sailed back to Denmark and sold. Well built and simple.


----------



## shannonp (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you have any photos? i'd love to see her again!


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

you can go to the Sagitta 30 owners page and she is the yellow one, it says previously owned in Oxnard, then Jacob bought her and sailed her up to SF and that is where I found and bought her and then trailered her down to Texas


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

I will sell her here in the U.S., if someone want the boat; I have here on a custom built trailer, so I can deliver the boat anywhere.


----------



## Meridianman (Jul 20, 2014)

I just purchased Sagitta 30 hull #3. I live in Boston, MA. I will be working on her over the next while. I had her lifted into my backyard next to my workshop. I plan to do a complete refit, and then launch her for some extended cruising.


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

Where did you find your hull#?, did you get the Lloyd's of London insurance certification for your hull? When these boats were being built at the Royal Shipyard in Denmark the Lloyd's people came out and inspected the construction process of the hulls and then certified them and issued original certificates per hull; something you may want to check?
I have hull #3 out here in Texas.
thanks


----------



## Meridianman (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry... hit the wrong key... it's hull #4, or at least that's what the prior owner told me. I will check the paper work that came with the boat to verify. The boat was built in 1964. The construction on these boats is amazing. It's still in great shape this many years later. It had the name Sea Poppy at one time, but I don't know if that's the original name or not. I have no idea who sailed it across the Atlantic, or how many owners it has had. Very excited to be restoring it.


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

OK, these boats were built to "play" in the North Sea, worth re-fitting and sailing anywhere; check your rudder for old repairs, very common on these to get the rudders smacked around in marinas etc. also check the gudgeon straps that secure the rudder, they can get crevice corrosion, easy to have steel shop make new ones, I pulled all my chainplates and made new ones out of titanium, by the way, I have sailed mine in open water with plenty of wind and it is a very intoxicating ride!
[email protected]


----------

